# Looking for wiring diagram for Avital 4103



## dblee50 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've lost the wiring diagram with my Avital 4103 remote starter and am trying to find a copy. I have the owner's manual but looking for the diagram to do the install soon. Any help appreciated. thx


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

H1/1: (-)Factory alarm disarm 
H1/2: (-)Factory rearm 
H1/3: (+)Ignition out (to alarm) 
H1/4: (-)Activation Input 
H1/5: (-)Ground when locked 
H1/6: (-)Horn Output - To horn wire under column 
H1/7: (-)Trunk Release Output 
H1/8: Ground - To common ground 
H1/9: (+/-) Light Flash - Headlight switch 

4-pin satellite harness 
1: (-)Status Output - wired to XK09 
2: (-) Accessory Output - wired to XK09 
3: (-) Starter Output - wired XK09 
4: (-) Ignition Output - wired to XK09 also wired to ignition circuit 

Heavy gauge relay wiring 
1: (-) Output to Ignition Circuit - to ignition wire 
2: (-) Output to Starter Circuit - to starter wire 
3: (-) Output to Accessory Circuit - to accessory wire 
4: (-) (30A) High Current 12 Input - to 12v common 
5: (-) Programmable output for accessory or ignition - for 2nd accessory wired with relay 
6: (-) (30A) High Current 12 Input - to 12v common 

Door lock harness 
1: (-) Unlock output - to XK09 
2: N/A 
3: (-) Unlock output - to XK09 

Remote start harness (H2) 
H2/1: (-) Neutral safety switch input
H2/2: Tachometer wire - to XK09 
H2/3: (+) Brake switch shutdown - Brake wire at pedal 
H2/4: (-) Hood pin switch - to hood pin switch 
H2/5 (-) 200ma 2nd status/rear defogger output


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Great post, jprince.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks VS! Just trying to help out where I can.


----------

